# Crossed posts warning?



## Pete (22 Jul 2007)

By which I mean: some sort of warning when submitting a reply to a thread, that someone else also posted on the same thread _whilst you were typing_.

I'm used to that feature on other forums, but it doesn't seem to be provided for here (or am I missing something?) Would be useful: can it be set up?


----------



## Yorkshireman (23 Jul 2007)

Good idea ... Very handy for those of us who are one finger, one speed (slow)


----------



## andyoxon (23 Jul 2007)

Pete, I came to feed back to suggest the very same thing... A handy facility.

...is this astronomer Pete...?  

Andy


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2007)

Pete,

Can you give me an example URL for a forum that has this feature.

I don't think VB has it as standard, but there may be a plugin.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TimO (23 Jul 2007)

I think acf has this feature, but I'm not sure what Forum software they are using though.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2007)

I can't find anything to add this feature to VB at the moment, but if I come across a mod/plugin I'll give it a go 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mosschops2 (24 Jul 2007)

Personally (to add the other side of the fence) I'm not bothered about this - as I normally go through and open interesting topics as new tabs (in IE7 - for those who haven't seen it).

It's not unusual then to answer a post that has been open for 5 or 10 minutes - in more extreme cases 30-40 minutes. 

Just saying - that for the amount of times it would happen to me, I wouldn't want it! (sorry). If it were popular (as it may actually be) however, I would cope easily!


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2007)

Pete, et al ... sorry, but I've moved your astronomy stuff to the Cafe, here as it was a bit off-topic for Feedback.

Hope you don't mind


----------



## Pete (30 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> Pete, et al ... sorry, but I've moved your astronomy stuff to the Cafe, here as it was a bit off-topic for Feedback.
> 
> Hope you don't mind


No problem, Shaun, it was getting a bit embarrassing and I'd have done it myself if I'd had the access - but I'd like the title changed to something a bit less personal like "astronomers on forum?" if you don't mind. I tried changing the title myself but it didn't seem to work.


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2007)

Sir! Sir! <waves hand in air> Done it Sir!


----------



## chris42 (30 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Sir! Sir! <waves hand in air> Done it Sir!



Am I Bovered?
well look at my face, am I bovered


----------



## Pete (30 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Sir! Sir! <waves hand in air> Done it Sir!


Thanks a lot Arch!


----------

